

Ask HN:Homework submission and grading Apps - Edmond

Hi All,<p>I am trying to decide whether to create a specific focus on the assignment submission and grading capability of appynotebook.com.<p>However I would first like to know what's out there by way of Apps that simplify this often tedious task of managing assignments.<p>URLs would be helpful.<p>Regards.
======
nsp
I think lore.com does this to some degree

~~~
Edmond
Yeah I have seen lore's, I think their grading App is nice but last I checked
they didn't have an easy way to do the grading. Specifically you have to
upload assignments and the instructor has to download and use some external
tool like ms-work, then manage all the files.

 _Easy would be_

student does his/her assignment in word

hits a submit button

 _Teacher/Grader opens word_

There is a list of submitted assignments on the left panel

Clicks on anyone of the listed items

Item is opened on the right without changing views

Teacher Grades, annotates, adds comments and click a "done" button.

 _Student opens word_

Their graded assignment is also listed on the left panel

Clicks to open without changing views.

Perhaps they're asked to redo something

They do requested edits and hit submit button again

etc...

